# Jafco muzzles



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

might be of interest to people like me who are "out of the loop" and are late getting the word .....

i've been speaking to Jim Faggiano of Jafco about a small muzzle chafing problem. He's the type of guy who cares about his product and welcomes feedback.

Anyway, in the course of the discussion he sent me some pics of the muzzle that can now be ordered with a hole in the front. Obviously might not be the ideal configuration for muzzle fighting, but if you use them for other reasons as I often do, it allows you to slam a treat in there without having to get out an exacto knife or drill to open up the front a tad. He said it was offered based on vet feedback which also allows for tubes to be placed in the muzzle, etc

but for any of you who train aggressive dogs in muzzle and use treat markers, it might save some time doing your own jury rigged "surgical" work on your "modified" ones 

would fwd the pics he sent me but haven't figured out how to do it


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

You can get a free photobucket account and link from there, I'm very interested in seeing these pics!

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been impressed with this one (non Jafco though) for fit, security and allowing dog to breath freely etc. Works really good with toy marker.










Wire basket ones work pretty good too but they hurt real bad when the dog whacks it into you and/or when you get fingers caught between the wires and the teeth.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Faisal...

Unless it is worked a lot (read expensive), most leather has a smooth side and a rougher "naked" side....easy to feel this difference when it's new

On this muzzle, is the smooth side of the leather on the inside or outside, and are the rivets as smooth on the inside as they look on the outside ?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The outside side is the shiny side, inside is rough but softer (no shine). The rivets are more "smoother" on the inside (flush with the leather and a big footprint). For the $$ I was surprised at the quality!

Very functional and practical for a training plan that require a few sessions with the muzzle and moving on. Dog conditions relatively quick so I assume it is somewhat comfy for them in terms of form and fit. For long term work, there are better options available in leather.


----------

